# Never open the door



## Planschi (8 Aug. 2013)

ein Film der nie rauskommt ?
Never Open The Door Teaser Trailer (2011) - YouTube


----------



## Death Row (8 Aug. 2013)

Öh, was soll das denn bitte sein?


----------



## Padderson (8 Aug. 2013)

dann doch gleich lieber "Frankensteins Army", der is wenigstens als Splatter noch sehenswert


----------



## steven91 (8 Aug. 2013)

was fürn müll...wer finanziert immer son dreck ?


----------



## darkbogen (9 Okt. 2013)

so einen kack kann man getrost in die tonne werfen


----------

